# Need springtail culture in nyc!



## BALDITO (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone in the city have a springtail culture i could buy from them!?


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

What city?


----------



## volcano23000 (Feb 22, 2012)

mfsidore said:


> What city?


Title says NYC


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I can send some tomorrow if you don't find anyone.


----------



## martythefrogguy27 (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm in the Lower East Side and I can give you some springtails for free if you meet me somewhere. sometime this week would be good for me

Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BALDITO (Sep 17, 2012)

martythefrogguy27 said:


> I'm in the Lower East Side and I can give you some springtails for free if you meet me somewhere. sometime this week would be good for me
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS770 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks Pm sent...


----------



## BALDITO (Sep 17, 2012)

Gonna this a bump before I contact Jeremy


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm coming into manhattan to deliver flies to fauna and go to the AMNH on Thursday. I could bring an extra culture and leave it with Daniel at Fauna.


----------



## BALDITO (Sep 17, 2012)

JeremyHuff said:


> I'm coming into manhattan to deliver flies to fauna and go to the AMNH on Thursday. I could bring an extra culture and leave it with Daniel at Fauna.


That'll work!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok, I will leave it at Fauna. I should be by there around 2 on Thursday.


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

Fauna? Just curious


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Fauna NYC | redefining pets
Probably one of nicest pet stores I have seen.


----------



## roktman (Apr 10, 2013)

JeremyHuff said:


> Fauna NYC | redefining pets
> Probably one of nicest pet stores I have seen.



Ooh great ! I'll have to check 'em out!  Thanks.


----------

